# Slides go in, but not out



## swiftdriver (Jul 3, 2016)

My 2010 Coachman freelander class-C has a side and a rear slide. When I set up this weekend, neither would come out. When I pushed either of the toggle switches the other way, the appropriate slide motor would try to pull that slide in, but neither motor made any sound/ click etc when pushing the toggle the other way. No blown fuses found. I pulled the panel and I have juice at both sides of the toggle. Reversing the leads didn't help. My manual says no need for the emergency brake of ignition, like on class As, but I tried it anyway. No change with the Emergency brake on or off, key in or out, jacks up or down. It seems there must be a common control switch that regulates whether the slides are allowed to go out, probably due to some parameter about level or safety, I'd guess. Does anyone know if this is correct, or have any other ideas that might help?
                          Many thanks'
                                           Jim


----------

